# The "OFFICIAL" PillReports BLUE DIAMONDS eData Testing Thread!



## var13

This is in response to the many pillreporters requesting a collective testing effort to be brought forth ...what do you think..what are your thoughts..how can we organize this?
VAR13

Lets get it going...


----------



## BilZ0r

What the hell is a "collective testing effort"? You mean, like, real chemical testing? Like ecstasydata.org and dancesafe do? If you want them, donate money to them.


----------



## dilated_pupils

Sending in a pill for analyse is expensive   That's why they don't really have any projects going on anymore that are cheap or free.


----------



## B Parrish1984

I am down Var!   I know what you are talking about and by the way you are the man!!!!!


----------



## Garbage

var is speaking of a specific pill that is driving us all crazy, a collective effort of  donations to cover an edata test (fee's + copay).

and i got 20 on it, just direct me to a paypal or something.


----------



## xRealRollzOnlyx

I would be down if we could figure out the means. And speaking of...


			
				bilz0r said:
			
		

> You mean, like, real chemical testing? Like ecstasydata.org and dancesafe do?



What type of chemistry is at work here? What methods do they use? Just curious if a "collective test effort" is in fact feasible in this instance.


----------



## BilZ0r

GC/MS in general.


----------



## var13

B Parrish -you da'... man
Garage....I knew you pillreporters would come out of the wood work...awesome...I would like leave this thread open in order to speak about the problem we are having...and to SET UP A SYTEM TO BE IMPLEMENTED ASAP. I AM SURE THE STONER, RAVENOUS ETC ETC WILL BE HERE SOON TO FORTIFY THIS SITUATION...I TOO AM FOR A $20.00 DONATION.
WE NEED TO DO THIS AS SOON AS POSSIBLE.

                                   -IMPORTANT-

***Reronic- IF YOU CAN HEAR ME, PLEASE SET UP THAT PAYPAL ACCOUNT...I BELIEVE YOU STATED IN A PREVIOUS P.R. REPORT THAT THIS WOULD BE EASY TO DO AS WELL AS SECURING " DATA ". IF THIS IS NOT POSSIBLE OR SOMEONE ELSE WOULD LIKE TO START A PAYPAL FOR THIS PLEASE STATE SO.


----------



## byrdturdak47

I'd like to donate $20 for the mystery 'blue-diamond' shaped pill.

Var13, could I send a money order or is it strictly Paypal??


----------



## var13

I am waiting to here from THEROLLINGSTONER and RERONIC to quickly decide how this is going to work...I am leaning towards PAYPAL but I have just emailed ECSTASYDATA.ORG and am awaiting an answer from them on this situation.


----------



## therollingstoner

I will email edata also. I don't believe a paypal system would work, just because of paper/electronic trails. I dont think anyone wants those, BUT. I will email edata and see if we can all send in a money order for 20 or so (whoevers down) and I'm sure they can work out some situation. 

Whoever is down, please post here. Of course this will be on the honor system of sorts, so if you're not serious about sending the MO to them, please don't pledge. I think a money order sent it by various pillreports would be the best bet, and once they have the amount they need, they will do the test. What do other users think of this idea? Also, whos got the pill to send?


----------



## therollingstoner

BilZ0r said:
			
		

> What the hell is a "collective testing effort"? You mean, like, real chemical testing? Like ecstasydata.org and dancesafe do? If you want them, donate money to them.




Thats the plan stan.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

therollingstoner said:
			
		

> I will email edata also. I don't believe a paypal system would work, just because of paper/electronic trails. I dont think anyone wants those, BUT. I will email edata and see if we can all send in a money order for 20 or so (whoevers down) and I'm sure they can work out some situation.
> 
> Whoever is down, please post here. Of course this will be on the honor system of sorts, so if you're not serious about sending the MO to them, please don't pledge. I think a money order sent it by various pillreports would be the best bet, and once they have the amount they need, they will do the test. What do other users think of this idea? Also, whos got the pill to send?



w00t!  If the mods here would like (to keep clutter off the boards), feel free to move/cross this over to Pillreports Discussion....  

PayPal will not work in this situation.  Here's what needs to be done (IMO), if eData will test the damned thing for us:

1 - procure icky pill & send ickyness to eData with a note "DIAMOND FOR PILLREPORTS TEST"  (anon., of course!)
2 - have donations sent to eData, with a note w/the MONEY ORDER that says "PILLREPORTS DIAMOND TESTING FUND"  (again, anon!)
3 - send in the donation and either confirm here or privately w/TRS or I via PM
4 - see if we can do this!!!

There has been more discussion about this pill than any pill I can remember in a long time.  It deserves to be tested!

Let's show people we ARE for HARM REDUCTION - even if it's just $5 - it WILL add up!!!

In the meantime, let's wait on the answer from eData.  

(PS - ED mods, feel free to move to PRD if you'd like, this really belongs there too...)


----------



## var13

that works fer me....i like it blond...that would be easies if EDATA agrees to it...i just hope they dont have an issue with holding it ..can you email them for us as well.......
(mods have more pull)
you rock...we'll talk on saturnday..ok...also..talk to the stoner..i just did....
its a mind scrambler...lol
ok time fer bed...we got the blond on the case....
 i know you'll get your bounty....


----------



## therollingstoner

My partner said it all. I sent edata an email so we'll just have to wait back an see what they say. I think they'll go for it. In the meantime, if you are willing to donate one of these pills in question, or willing to donate some $ to edata, contact me via PM and let me know your pledge. Serious replys only of course.

If they say yes, once I got everyone ready, money, pill, etc, I'll have everyone email at the same time so it all gets there at the same time,and they can contact me an let me know when they have all the funds. I was thinking of having everyone write thier user name on a piece of paper when they send it in. This will of course be working on the honor system people, so lets pull together as a team an do it! I'll pledge 20-30.


----------



## therollingstoner

*What service!*

Got a reply back. Edata said they think its a great idea, and have suggested that paypal can work, or credit card, or cash, sent to DDL. So if your willing to send money or a pill to them, send me or blonde a message via bluelight, with your amount your pledging, and we'll let ya know when/where to send it in. :D


----------



## woodpecker

I surmise we will be in for a big surprise when the test comes back "unknown substance". Then the speculation will continue. I like Ravenous' idea and would be happy to send $10


----------



## M dit aimez

I have the pill you need to send and did not plan to take it. It would be a pleasure for me to help you with this test project.

Here is the pill I have: 
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=2588

Stoner, I e-mail you by PM...


----------



## GenericMind

I thought about making a website for something like this before but figured too many people would think I was trying to steal their pills and/or money.

I'm not sure if you guys are planning to do this for only the diamonds, but I think a continued effort for any pill people sent in would be great. A website could be created to show the current pill up for testing, the amount currently in the fund, the pill could be sent in when there was enough, the test results posted, a new pill chosen, and the process repeated. I think something like that would have the potential to get A LOT of pills tested.


----------



## byrdturdak47

RavenousMod, Var13, et al.

Thank you guys for the quick work in regards to this situation.  So in order to fund the diamond-pill testing (and other pills that we come across in the future)

We need a money order or a check made payable to EcstasyData.org   and a NOTE attached to be used for the colored Diamond-shaped pill.

I will send out my money order on Monday and will keep you posted.  I'll send another on Friday when I get paid again...

****BUT GUYS****

Why don't we keep this little program going, instead of just testing the diamond pill, we could donate weekly like $5 and have them all sent for one particular pill that someone has sent... 

So I think if we do this right, we could easily test 3-5 pills a month.     And even if NONE come to YOUR OR MY area, PLEASE donate because it could help save a life of a fellow MDxx user...

-John


----------



## var13

I knew you guys were going to pull together on this one...this is a great liitle project to kepp rolling.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

M dit aimez said:
			
		

> I have the pill you need to send and did not plan to take it. It would be a pleasure for me to help you with this test project.
> 
> Here is the pill I have:
> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=2588
> 
> Stoner, I e-mail you by PM...



Thank you so much, m dit aimez!    TRS will be in touch soon to let you know more about where to send the pill, ect.

We are still ironing out the details with eData, ect, but it IS a GO!!!  :D 

Like I said before, even if it's just $5 (skip a day at McDonald's!), it WILL add up!  This is an excellent opportunity to show others that we PillReporters, as a collective, are truly concerned with HARM REDUCTION and we're not just there to propogate the use of ecstasy.

Come on Bluelighter's...there are TOO MANY of us out here - certainly we can all come together and scrounge up $115!


----------



## RavenousBlonde

GenericMind said:
			
		

> I thought about making a website for something like this before but figured too many people would think I was trying to steal their pills and/or money.
> 
> I'm not sure if you guys are planning to do this for only the diamonds, but I think a continued effort for any pill people sent in would be great. A website could be created to show the current pill up for testing, the amount currently in the fund, the pill could be sent in when there was enough, the test results posted, a new pill chosen, and the process repeated. I think something like that would have the potential to get A LOT of pills tested.



And I wholeheartedly agree!  However...  (you knew it was coming!)

The whole problem (well, the main problem) with this is the lack of a safe, anon. addy to send the money to.  Due to the sheer nature of this board, everyone is skittish about their personal details, as they should be.  People are also scared if they send money to a PayPal account (which leaves a HUGE paper trail, is not anon, and shows the donator's real name, which is the REALLY big problem!), and who's to say the "designated" PayPal account holder wouldn't run off with the testing fund money?  (if, for instance, we made "UserXYZ" in charge of donations, as opposed to sending the money directly to the testing lab or another "safe" place).

I think as soon as we get the details "ironed out" for the Blue Diamond testing, we'll be able to do sit around and brainstorm some more regarding this subject.    We don't want to go and make the good people at eData/Erowid/DDL/wherever crazy with donations flying in from all directions, for all kinds of pills, ect.  KWIM?


----------



## RavenousBlonde

byrdturdak47 said:
			
		

> RavenousMod, Var13, et al.
> 
> Thank you guys for the quick work in regards to this situation.  So in order to fund the diamond-pill testing (and other pills that we come across in the future)
> 
> We need a money order or a check made payable to EcstasyData.org   and a NOTE attached to be used for the colored Diamond-shaped pill.
> 
> I will send out my money order on Monday and will keep you posted.  I'll send another on Friday when I get paid again...
> 
> ****BUT GUYS****
> 
> Why don't we keep this little program going, instead of just testing the diamond pill, we could donate weekly like $5 and have them all sent for one particular pill that someone has sent...
> 
> So I think if we do this right, we could easily test 3-5 pills a month.     And even if NONE come to YOUR OR MY area, PLEASE donate because it could help save a life of a fellow MDxx user...
> 
> -John



Excellent ideas!  Please see my response to Generic Mind ^^^^.  

DO NOT SEND ANY MONEY ANYWHERE UNTIL WE GET THE DETAILS FINALIZED.  

Since the mods over on the ED boards moved this over here to Pill Reports Discusion, this will now be the "Official" thread for the Blue Diamonds eData Testing Collective.  

At the risk of sounding like a bad commercial at 3AM in the morning....$5 from you will go a LONG way!  Like I said, there are too many of us here.  To not be able to pull this off would be asinine....and edging on pathetic!  Just my .02.


----------



## byrdturdak47

Can we make a list of the people willing to donate??

I know we have :

1. Var13
2. RavenousMod
3. JBCak47

4. 

Can we make up a list?  I would like to see at least 10-15 people in on this!  

Maybe we can make a Bi-weekly or Once-a-Month donation.   COME ON GUYS!


----------



## *Xplicit*

I can donate.  I also like the whole setting up a website for getting mysterious pills tested.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

byrdturdak47 said:
			
		

> Can we make a list of the people willing to donate??
> 
> I know we have :
> 
> 1. Var13
> 2. RavenousMod
> 3. JBCak47
> 
> Can we make up a list?  I would like to see at least 10-15 people in on this!
> 
> Maybe we can make a Bi-weekly or Once-a-Month donation.   COME ON GUYS!



Ok, here's what I have so far as donations go:

1.  Var  ($20?)
2.  Ravenous  ($10)
3.  JBCak  ($20?)
4.  woodpecker  ($10?)
5.  Anon. donor "L" (confirmed by Ravenous)  ($5)
6.  therollingstoner  ($20-30?)
7.  Garbage  ($20)
8.  Xplicit  (??)

Did I miss anyone?  Ok, this is what *I* have on the list so far.  Now, we need to get *correct* amounts.    Speak up via PM to me or TRS, or post here - your choice!    Look at what we've got so far!  Yay! 

We are still ironing out the details of the "safe addy" to send the $ to.  As soon as that is done, I think we can get this going!  The people at www.pillreports.com has graciously said they will even add a nifty graphic on the front page to tally up donations, ect.

I could see this being a great project not only for the "Blue Diamonds", but other pills that drive us completely insane regarding contents.


----------



## M dit aimez

You can add me on the list for a 20$ and the pill, if you still need one?


----------



## *Xplicit*

I donated $5 on PR.  There is a fund set up to get these pills tested under the North America Section.  I hope everyone gives so we can find out about this mystery pill.  After my donation, we are up to $60.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

*Important Update Please Read!!!*

It appears that someone got a little ahead of everyone else and posted a call out for donations on the Blue Diamonds testing on NA part of www.pillreports.com.

 

THIS IS NOT THE PLAN OF ACTION.  PLEASE READ BELOW (taken from the head cheese mod, TRS....in reply to this post to get donations):

QUOTE:
Mod Edit: No one is to send any funds to this email address. This is not an official fund for this cause. Reronic, I am the mod here. I am setting up payment arrangements. I know you are trying to help but I'll do the work around here. I am doing things a certain way for everyones protection. Don't go screwing this up. Just posting your email addy on here is grounds for banning. 


Fellow pillreporters, I am arranging payment options with erowid and edata. Either I or blonde will direct you WHERE to send funds, and WHEN. So far Ive only recieved a couple of PMs, and one pill being donated. If you want to donate, PM me or my co-mod on bluelight and we will tell you what to do. Basically, "Don't do shit, unless." I appreciate everyones support, lets just try an do it right.


Now, reronic, I trust the money you had donated will be sent to erowid as soon as I direct you when/where to send it too. Even though you are a regular poster and good intentioned, this has to be done a certain way, for your protection and others. -mod

(END QUOTE)

Link can be found at pr.com

As TRS so eloquently put it, DON'T DO SHIT UNLESS!  PayPal leaves a huge paper trail and it is not advised to send money to somone you do not know.  This is why we are working WITH Erowid/eData to have a known harm reduction organization handle this.  

I repeat:
DO NOT DO ANYTHING REGARDING THE BLUE DIAMONDS TESTING UNLESS YOU HAVE CONFIRMED IT VIA PM HERE ON BLUELIGHT! TO TRS (therollingstoner) OR MYSELF.

There are reasons why we are doing things the way we are, just like TRS said.  

If anyone has a question, feel free to PM me or TRS.


----------



## reronic

i dont think i will see the RCMP knocking on my door or other fellow canadians for donating 5-20 dollers. or for amercians the FBI. I have recieved 2 donations, one from a unknown sender of 35.00 USD and one from Xplicit of 5.00 USD. Going out and sending a money order is out of way for most people. Thats why i decided to set my paypal account up, and once the money was collected to withdrawl it to my bank account and for me personally to send the 115 USD with the pill as i can get it locally from akacrack. 

I see RavenousBlonde and therollingstoner have thrown my idea into the ground and put it to a hault and have not brought up any other plans/ways of payment. But have haulted one that would work perfectly, Guess your the mods and the "man/women in charge" so for the 2 people who have sent the money to my account it is in safe keeping and will be tranfered to the "official" account, whenever that is set up. Im hoping this doesnt take years like most "officially" set up shit on BL and PR takes.


----------



## reronic

Right now i have collected in total

Unknown sender: 35.00 USD
xplicit: 5.00USD
akacrack : 20 USD
reronic 20 USD

Pill donation from "akacrack"

I have 80 USD collected all i need is 35 USD more and i could get this shit sent in the next week, but i noe if i post the address of the paypal account i will be banned so i wont. We will just wait 6 months for the mods to do this officially.


----------



## byrdturdak47

Reronic,

Thanks boss! Don't worry, it wont be six months.  RavenousMod is on this and she is making lightning fast speed.



I too have PLEDGED $20 but I have yet to send it in.  RavenousBlond  when you get everything up PLEASE tell me where to send the Money Order.  

I hope we keep this going for other pills.   I think this is a great way to revive Ecstasy-Data.org  

My $20 is still here waiting, lol.


----------



## therollingstoner

*grrrr*



			
				reronic said:
			
		

> i dont think i will see the RCMP knocking on my door or other fellow canadians for donating 5-20 dollers. or for amercians the FBI. I have recieved 2 donations, one from a unknown sender of 35.00 USD and one from Xplicit of 5.00 USD. Going out and sending a money order is out of way for most people. Thats why i decided to set my paypal account up, and once the money was collected to withdrawl it to my bank account and for me personally to send the 115 USD with the pill as i can get it locally from akacrack.
> 
> I see RavenousBlonde and therollingstoner have thrown my idea into the ground and put it to a hault and have not brought up any other plans/ways of payment. But have haulted one that would work perfectly, Guess your the mods and the "man/women in charge" so for the 2 people who have sent the money to my account it is in safe keeping and will be tranfered to the "official" account, whenever that is set up. Im hoping this doesnt take years like most "officially" set up shit on BL and PR takes.





What you think here is irrelevant. Thats how people get themselves in trouble, with that infamous phrase "I don't think... or I didn't think.." Your plan would not work perfectly. First off, privacy issues. For your own good, we don't want your email addy and paypal info put on the internet. BIG PAPER TRAIL! THIS IS WHY I SAID NO TO THIS. Second, why should people send money to you? Why should people trust you? Not saying you aren't trustworthy, (I have no idea), but look at me or blonde. I'm sure we're the most trusted people on this site, and we're not asking people to send money to us. Why? Once again, privacy issues, and there is no need for the money to be sent to us, when it can be sent directly to the people that are going to use it.



As far as the 6 months comment goes, I'm waiting for an email back from data for where to send the money, and any special instructions they would like done. Since you have collected what looks to be 80 bucks, and with this list,

1. Var ($20?)
2. Ravenous ($10)
3. JBCak ($20?)
4. woodpecker ($10?)
5. Anon. donor "L" (confirmed by Ravenous) ($5)
6. therollingstoner ($30)
7. Garbage ($20)
8. Xplicit (??)

plus a donated pill 

it looks like we hit our mark. So do me a fav reronic. Stand by for an Pm on where to send the funds that you collected. Other users will soon recieve a PM also to where to send funds an how. Btw reronic, its nothing against you or I dont want you to be a part of it or anything, I'm just trying to make sure this goes off without a hitch, safely. Looks like the telethon worked out great. Thanks everyone! Now I'm just waitin for a email back, and when I get that Ill post back here.


----------



## byrdturdak47

Yes, please, I am itching to find out WHERE I need to send my money order to.

   Thanks everyone, Espically TRS, RavMod, Reronic, Garbage, AKACRACK (ESPICALLY AKACRACK!!!)



and et al.


----------



## Garbage

yah just waiting for an official destination to send my money. believe me TRS/rav i *really* appreciate the effort to keep this anon and have no paper-trails.... im a very paranoid person


----------



## RavenousBlonde

*Official PayPal response*

Hello all!

I have been asked by the admins of www.pillreports.com to give you a "friendly" PayPal address, should you wish to donate via PayPal.  This is the PayPal address for "Enlighten" (www.enlighten.org.au), which is the Harm Reduction organization in AUS that runs & operates www.pillreports.com.

The email address to make PayPal donations to is:  payments@enlighten.org.au

Should you wish to make a PayPal donation, your info will only be seen by an actual harm reduction organization - the people that bring you www.pillreports.com   This is the "safest" way for people wishing to donate via PayPal to do so.

If anyone has questions regarding PayPal & sending it to this email address, feel free to PM me.  I personally feel that this is the "safe" way to give via PayPal, since your info will be kept PRIVATE, and only seen by the people that run Enlighten/Pill Reports, which is located in Aussie-Land.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

Garbage said:
			
		

> yah just waiting for an official destination to send my money. believe me TRS/rav i *really* appreciate the effort to keep this anon and have no paper-trails.... im a very paranoid person



No problem-o!  

I know you guys are anxious, but like it's been said so many times before...  Proper and correct info has to be given out and OK'ed by the OTHER organizations involved before we can start giving out addresses.  This is to assure that a situation does not arise like ^^^^.  This is also called common courtesy, to make sure that we are not imposing on other organization's goodwill of offering to take in "trickle" donations from "who knows where?" to get a pill tested.

Believe me, as soon as "we" (TRS, I, or the admins of PR) get a response back from the proper people, you guys will be FIRST to know!

I knew we ALL could do this TOGETHER!


----------



## therollingstoner

Well everyone I got a response back from edata. You can send payments to the above (enlighten), or to erowid.  If you wish to donate to erowid, please use this link: http://www.erowid.org/donations/payment_single.shtml

As far as the pill goes, please send in the pill (thanks mdit aimez!) to http://www.ecstasydata.org/send_tablet.php

Now heres the stickler. No matter what way you use (online or snail mail) please include a note saying it is for the blue diamond testing and pill ID pr-2006-03-01, and of course your PR username is optional. 


Well guys, lets "Git er done!" Ill be sendin in my donation either later today or friday at the latest.  When you guys send in your donation, please post here with when you sent it an how much. If theres anything I left out or anyone has any questions, feel free to email me or blonde with whatever concerns you may have. 


Woodpecker...I do hope you're wrong, cuz we're all gonna be pissed I think if we get an "unidentified: 1" result lol.


----------



## johnboy

Any extra money we raise with this can be used for the testing of further pills. We plan to keep doing this. I am going to start a new thread where people can suggest pill they want tested, and if there are a few of them we can either raise all the money, or use a poll to decide which ones get tested first.

It might be best to put "Pillreports Testing Fund" on the note rather than Blue Diamonds.


----------



## reronic

Business Name: 	
	Enlighten    
Email: 	
payments@enlighten.org.au

Business Contact Information

Customer Service Email: 		web@enlighten.org.au

Total Amount: 	
	-$43.25 CAD

Conversion From: 	
	-$38.23 USD
Conversion To: 	
	$43.25 CAD
Exchange Rate: 	
	1 U.S. Dollar = 1.13139 Canadian Dollars

Date: 	
	Mar. 9, 2006
Time: 	
	17:38:07 PST
Status: 	
	Completed 

Subject: 	
	Money collected by reronic
Note: 	
	There is 38 USD being sent. 35.00 USD which was sent from a unknown sender and 5.00 USD from xplicit. I will send my 20.00 USD when i get my paycheck this week (im poor). and i will contact akacrack about his payment. He was also the orginal person to say he will donate a pill. If you stil want this then **EDITED**  PM me as i can obtain the pill locally from him and mail it it. Best wishs, reronic

**MOD EDIT: Sorry Reronic, had to take your email addy out, no offense!


----------



## reronic

paypal took fees when the 2 people sent the money... just wanted to say this so you guys know i didnt rip the 2 dollers off..


----------



## var13

Wow... like sands through the hours glass...

     so are the PILLS OF OUR LIVES...


----------



## reronic

What the fuck is that mystical shit suppose to mean for us people with less then half a brain left?


----------



## RavenousBlonde

reronic said:
			
		

> paypal took fees when the 2 people sent the money... just wanted to say this so you guys know i didnt rip the 2 dollers off..



Don't worry about it - we know how PayPal fees go.    Thanks, reronic!!!


----------



## RavenousBlonde

*For those wishing to send a MONEY ORDER, read this!*

It has been brought to my attention that the link for Erowid donations allows for credit card payments, PayPal payments, and MONEY ORDER/MAIL IN PAYMENTS!

Please visit this link, type in the amount you wish to send, and then click on the "Check Out' button.  Then you will be asked if it is a CC, PayPal, or MAIL IN donation.  Click the MAIL IN option and follow the instructions.

PLEASE BE SURE TO PUT IN A NOTE or WRITE ON A PIECE OF PAPER INCLUDED WITH YOUR MONEY ORDER THE FOLLOWING:

PILLREPORTS TESTING FUND
Blue Diamonds Testing
PILL ID#  PR-2006-03-01
(your PR user name is optional, of course!)

If anyone has any questions, please feel free to PM me or TRS!  

Also, either please post here or let one of us know via PM ONCE YOU HAVE SENT YOUR MONEY IN.  That way we have an accurate total.

Thanks guys!  This is awesome.


----------



## EsourceR

^^anything for the cause 

sign me up ...and then tell me what to do!

I use paypal ...but i can also send some colourful canadian currency should it be required.

I'd be willing to be a regular donor ...but only for North America.
Sorry other regions haven't any relevance for me at this time!

Peace and happy trails everyone!


----------



## johnboy

We have paid for the Blue Diamond to be tested and apparently the pill is on it's way. 

We have set up an ongoing project to test more pills. Details here.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

EsourceR said:
			
		

> ^^anything for the cause
> 
> sign me up ...and then tell me what to do!
> 
> I use paypal ...but i can also send some colourful canadian currency should it be required.
> 
> I'd be willing to be a regular donor ...but only for North America.
> Sorry other regions haven't any relevance for me at this time!
> 
> Peace and happy trails everyone!



Thanks EsoureR!  Check this thread here for more info about ongoing/monthly donations:  http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=245302

Any more of you Canadians on board?  

Ante up!


----------



## RavenousBlonde

johnboy said:
			
		

> We have paid for the Blue Diamond to be tested and apparently the pill is on it's way.
> 
> We have set up an ongoing project to test more pills. Details here.



w00t!  I knew it could be done!  

Who's up for an ongoing donation-a-thon to get the "crazy pill that drives us insane trying to figure out what's in it!" tested?  

I'm in!  

(Remember, if it's only a few bucks, it can go a long way!  /psa)


----------



## M dit aimez

Ok, I already did a 20$ us donation to Erowid for the PILLREPORTS TESTING FUND.
Also, the pill is ready to be sending. It will leave Montreal Monday morning.

I plan to keep donating 10$ per mouth for future pill testing.

Whatever the content of these pills, these would have, at least, the merit of being the starting point of a great project!

Thanks Ravenous and TRS for your good work.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

M dit aimez said:
			
		

> Ok, I already did a 20$ us donation to Erowid for the PILLREPORTS TESTING FUND.
> Also, the pill is ready to be sending. It will leave Montreal Monday morning.
> 
> I plan to keep donating 10$ per mouth for future pill testing.
> 
> Whatever the content of these pills, these would have, at lease, the merit of being the starting point of a great project!
> 
> Thanks Ravenous and TRS for your good work.



No.....Thank YOU, m dit aimez, for sending in the donation AND the pill!  Kudos!


----------



## reronic

Great to see we got the money toghther and i will be down for a 10 doller donation a month to the north amercian pill testing forum. Sorry for the atitude and insults i gave before... It just frusterated me that my Research fun was taken over and normally "official" things take time and half to get anything done. But i want to thank TRS, RavounsBlonde and erowid and ecstacydata for there quick replys and time and effort put into this. Im glad something has come from this and mybe other regions can start up some sort of thing. 

Im intrested in setting up a website Specifically desinated to the testing of pills across amercia. Not just north amercia but all regions. I will pay for the domain and webhosting that is needed. The website could be a affliate of pillreports and bluelight ecstacy discussion. If you think this is a good idea and the MOD'S of pill reports and bluelight are down for the idea and is acceptable message me. 

Thanks,

reronic


----------



## Garbage

thats doin too much. a simple poll on BL and a graphic somewhere in the corner of PR for how much we've raised is fine.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

Garbage said:
			
		

> thats doin too much. a simple poll on BL and a graphic somewhere in the corner of PR for how much we've raised is fine.



Garbage said it right, the graphic that is being worked on for the front page of www.pillreports.com will work perfectly.    And, anyone will be able to see it here on Bluelight in the PillReports Discussion Forum.  We can create polls if necessary, ect.  

PR & BL have the most potential to pull the money in based on them being both pretty well known websites, and the fact that people feel "safe" here and at PR.com.  (privacy issues)


----------



## byrdturdak47

***

I sent in via credit card a donation of $15.00  for the pill testing fund.

I will make good on the remaining five dollar donation on Friday.    However $15 of the $20 is there!! 

I really like this whole idea and I think we can kick start the program!  I eagerly await to see how much we have collected!  I think its over $150.  Easily.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

byrdturdak47 said:
			
		

> ***
> 
> I sent in via credit card a donation of $15.00  for the pill testing fund.
> 
> I will make good on the remaining five dollar donation on Friday.    However $15 of the $20 is there!!
> 
> I really like this whole idea and I think we can kick start the program!  I eagerly await to see how much we have collected!  I think its over $150.  Easily.



Thanks!  I'm sure we've raised well over the amount too - have you guys checked out the front page of www.pillreports.com?

You should!


----------



## byrdturdak47

RavenousBlonde said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I'm sure we've raised well over the amount too - have you guys checked out the front page of www.pillreports.com?
> 
> You should!



Indeed, I saw it!    I hope we can get a pretty little banner up there with the total amount donated! 

I hope we can keep this going!  If everyone donates $5-30 per month we could really make a splash!


----------



## var13

I hate to be corny but... We did it together. Not one individual carried this team. 
Something pulls us together. I think it was destiny. 

In order to change the world, I guess a person would have to really get his head together first before he can say anything to the world, to change it. 

thanks for making small changes to " our " world.

I hope you realize that there is something to believe in, that there are things that we are doing that will make us better.

...So you wanna change the world huh...


----------



## e-tom

can't believe a simple idea worked out ... great project ...


----------



## Fry-d-

Great idea guys, just keep the ball rolling 

Make sure you keep us all up to date with all your results.


----------



## Swizol1

Gosh darn I can't believe what I've been missing. I would gladly donate. This is an incredible idea and I hope it keep up.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

Fry-d- said:
			
		

> Great idea guys, just keep the ball rolling
> 
> Make sure you keep us all up to date with all your results.



We will!  The nice people at www.pillreports.com has put a link on the front page for us.  Hopefully, we'll get a banner of some type soon to let everyone know how much $ we've raised.  (I was told this was in the process, but you know how the monkeys in the basement can be!  lol)

The pill was sent in a day or two ago, and the payment was made to the correct people.  Now, we just wait to see the results from eData.  

YAY PILLREPORTERS!!!  Kudos to you all!


----------



## d1cer

/me is anxious for the verdict on those blue diamonds..
some say its just loads of mdma, some say its loads of crap.. 
im not taking mine till the results are in!


----------



## RavenousBlonde

Well, we've collected $60 so far for the fund to have the NEXT PILL tested!!!

This is so freaking awesome.  

/psa


----------



## reronic

how long does it normally take for a pill to be tested at edata?


----------



## byrdturdak47

reronic said:
			
		

> how long does it normally take for a pill to be tested at edata?



Firstly I'd like to say whats up Reronic.    You know me on PR as 'JBCak47'.   %)   I hope all is well on your end.

Secondly, in answer to your question, it varies but it seems to be on the order of about an update, ROUGHLY, once every 30 days on the Edata.org site.

However since they lost funding it has been sporadic, as I have noticed it to be.

**Oddly they did an update like 2 weeks after a previous update, but it had only two pills (The motorala and the one with Ketamine MDMA and 2 other substances).


----------



## RavenousBlonde

reronic said:
			
		

> how long does it normally take for a pill to be tested at edata?



I'm not quite sure how long it takes.  I'm sure it will depend on the lab's (DDL) current work.  I'll see if I can find out for you.


----------



## Garbage

im calling it now. the pill contains

mdma
diphenhydramine
dxm
methamphetimine


----------



## reronic

i think.

MDA
diphenhydramine

no meth as there is no comedown plus its very easy to fall asleep after the highs gone.. like pass out easy. Sometimes more easy then when i drink 1/2 a bottle of vodka. Dont think DXM thou as iv done it many times for recretional use.


----------



## M dit aimez

On my side, I would say:
Diphenhydramine
DXM
MDMA

As reronic said, no speed.


----------



## Garbage

didnt somebody say there could be a 2C substance in it possibly? the reason i guessed meth was kuz one of my friends in an online game i play told me hes in texas and he came up on some of those and said something to the extent of "OMG THOSE WERE SO GOOD I WAS ON IT FOR LIKE 9 HOURSS!" im use to that being the reaction of a methstasy user.


----------



## byrdturdak47

I will say this, there was more than one batch, so if we could  find ANOTHER Diamond pill of another color

1. MDMA,
2. and a little-known Research Chemical,


----------



## RavenousBlonde

byrdturdak47 said:
			
		

> I will say this, there was more than one batch, so if we could  find ANOTHER Diamond pill of another color
> 
> 1. MDMA,
> 2. and a little-known Research Chemical,



Didn't someone post on www.pillreports.com that they had a pink diamond??

Or was that a flat/domed pill with a diamond shape press?

Argh!  Too many pills!  I'll go check when I put on my "mod" hat in a bit.


----------



## Garbage

i thought the one where the guy said he got really tired was the pink one


----------



## beatsme

pink- http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=2573
yellow- http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=2309


----------



## M dit aimez

beatsme said:
			
		

> pink- http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=2573
> yellow- http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=2309


 
The yellow one was a round pill with a diamond print... not a diamond shape pill...


----------



## var13

alright alright let me make my prediction... let me in on the fun...

just MDMA... only MDMA...lol....HIGH DOSE TOO>>>

who knows but that really is my guess......


----------



## M dit aimez

var13 said:
			
		

> alright alright let me make my prediction... let me in on the fun...
> 
> just MDMA... only MDMA...lol....HIGH DOSE TOO>>>
> 
> who knows but that really is my guess......



If you’re right Var, I will bite my fingers to having sent this pill to the lab and not having enjoyed it...  
But I don't think...


----------



## beatsme

M dit aimez said:
			
		

> The yellow one was a round pill with a diamond print... not a diamond shape pill...




my bad wasn't payen attention


----------



## byrdturdak47

So anyone hear if they have tested the pill yet? Any ETA?


----------



## johnboy

i contacted earth from erowid to day. he is contacting the lab to see what's happening. unfortunately with fewer pills being tested they sometimes wait for them to build up and do them in a batch. i'm trying to make sure that doesn't happen.


----------



## Xyzpdq0121

Any update?


----------



## Xyzpdq0121

As far as my input as to what pill should be tested:

We all know Pills follow "trade" lines. Places that they start and seems to be a progression through the country. (ie, Onterio - Chicago - Tennessee - Atlanta - North Flordia or Houston - Dallas - Kansas - BFE..) If you want to make this worth while, you have to test the pills at thier starts. The last batch of red +'s are leaving the Atlanta market this weekend, through PR I know they hit Chicago two months ago. So to test them now is kind of a waste since I doubt they will hit the Chicago market or the Atlanta Market again. If you catch the pill in Chicago, (or I assume Onterio might be where they get thiers from but I bet there is a presser in Chicago making some of these), then you can help the most amount of people down the line.

Just my thoughts..


----------



## RavenousBlonde

Haha, watch PR long enough and sometimes you can see the same pill posted about on the same day, sometimes with 2000+ miles in between them.  

I agree about getting the pills tested as close to the 'source' as possible, but unless  you know the presser, how will you know exactly where the source is?  The only other problem I see with that is the more removed from the 'source' the pill is, the more likey it is to be contaminated/repressed/recycled/whatever.  

I haven't seen too many "WTF is in this pill" posts lately....which I consider a VERY GOOD THING!    Perhaps this is why there isn't a lot of suggestions right now.  Let it get a bit more warm, and I'm sure we'll get more reports soon from WMC stragglers and such.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

*Update!*

The pill has arrived at the lab!

Yay!!!

Many thanks to M dit aimez, who sent it in for us.  And, MANY KUDOS to ALL of YOU who sent in the $$ to have it tested!!  I knew we could all come together and pull this off...quite successfully, I might add.    We still have $ in "reserve" for the next pill...any suggestions??

I hate to wait!!!


----------



## GreenBarts

how much longer?


----------



## RavenousBlonde

GreenBarts said:
			
		

> how much longer?



No, I'm afraid not.  I was told that the lab was waiting until a few pills came in to test them all in one run, but the nice people at Erowid are trying to prevent that from happening in this case.

Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## johnboy

They have been waiting to have a second tablet to test before they run tests.  They now have that and should have either tested it on Friday or will be doing so on Monday.


----------



## GreenBarts

thank god i ate 4 in 2 days. the ones i got couldnt haven been MDMA they were lt. blue with white specks... couldnt have been MDMA really intense peak for like 1-2 horus adn then nothing... no comedown either... strange im dying to see the results.


----------



## Xyzpdq0121

I am biting my nails waiting for the results...


----------



## robatussin

this is a good thing you got going here.  i think someone posted a pic of these pills saying they were mdma and 2cb.  if that is the case i would like to try one but i dont think they have hit the philly market yet (if at all)


----------



## Xyzpdq0121

Still turning blue as a smurf waiting for the results!!!!


----------



## RavenousBlonde

Xyzpdq0121 said:
			
		

> Still turning blue as a smurf waiting for the results!!!!



Me too!  Lemme see if I can get an answer from "The Big Giant Heads".    

Trust me, ya'll will be the first to know!


----------



## Xyzpdq0121

What did the big talking heads have to say?!?


----------



## zig

My unqualified opinion, if these are the same as the pink stars and diamonds,
is that they are a combo of at the least 2CB and MDMA.


----------



## johnboy

We are still waiting.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

johnboy said:
			
		

> We are still waiting.



Thanks for the update!  

:::taps foot:::


----------



## Xyzpdq0121

*drops dead* 


I can only hold my breath so long!!!!


----------



## mrs-mojo-risin

Does anyone know how much longer it's gonna be?


----------



## RealWasted

I can send pills too... I got 5 that i dont plan to use...


----------



## ecstasteve

^^ Well you can send them my way!!


----------



## johnboy

*We have results!*

The results are in.

Blue Diamond    Montreal, Quebec   7.0X8.5mm (250 mg total pill weight) 

Contents:  MDMA, *Diphenhydramine*                                                               1:3 (3 times the amount of diphenhydramine as MDMA).

from erowid:



> *Diphenhydramine*
> 
> COMMON & BRAND NAMES
> Benadryl; Benylin; Nytol; Sominex
> 
> EFFECTS CLASSIFICATION
> Antihistamine; Sedative; Antiemetic; Antivertigo; Antitussive; Topical Anesthetic
> 
> CHEMICAL NAME
> 2-(diphenylmethoxy)-N,N-dimethylethylamine
> 
> DESCRIPTION
> Diphenhydramine (DPH) is an antihistamine with anticholinergic and sedative effects. It is found in both OTC and prescription drugs used in the treatment of allergy-related symptoms, some cold and flu symptoms, insomnia, motion sickness and Parkinson's disease.
> 
> CAUTION
> Many oral diphenhydramine preparations contain analgesics such as acetaminophen or aspirin, which can be toxic to the liver in high doses.
> 
> http://www.erowid.org/pharms/diphenhydramine/



We have $95.00 in the testing fund. That's only $20 off having another pill tested.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

^^^^^^ I knew those things were BAD!

3x times the amount of ickyness to MDMA.    Man.

One thing that jumped out to me in the report was the effects classification of "Topical Anesthetic".  I've noticed a lot of people lately saying their "mouth went numb" after chewing/eating a pill.  Makes me wonder.  I've also seen other pills tested on e-data that showed Procaine.  Strange stuff.

You can stop turning blue now, xyz.  

I'm giving $10 to the fund - who wants to add to it?


----------



## earth

*results on ecstasydata*

Sorry for the absurd delay.  There is no excuse, but there are explanations 

http://www.ecstasydata.org/viewtablet.php?ID=1543

I added a link to this thread to the tablet display page.

mmm.. diphenhydramine!

Thanks to everyone who contributed to testing this tablet,

earth


----------



## e-tom

fuckkkkkkk


----------



## zig

So much for my opinion. Given the positive effects listed at EROWID about D it sheds light as to the motive behind this combo. The 3:1 ratio adds, to me at least,  an unneccessry risk element to anobody taking these. Shame on the person or people involved in this.


----------



## Xyzpdq0121

Wow, If this were a game show I would have lost for sure. I never would have guessed that Diphenhydramine would have been in that bad boy.

Shame, just a shame...


----------



## mmario

i think takin montreal pills is the best idea for lab testing


----------



## Garbage

i knew it


----------



## makinkbmxreturns

i didnt read all replys but how would you go about sending ion a pill?isnt just a little illegal to posses nvm send them in the us mail


----------



## ecstasteve

makinkbmxreturns said:
			
		

> i didnt read all replys but how would you go about sending ion a pill?isnt just a little illegal to posses nvm send them in the us mail



How to send mail 101:

Put whatever you are going to send in the envelope.  Then you write in the center of  the envelope the address of where it's going.  Then you put a little stamp in the upper right hand corner, on the same side in which you wrote the address.  Flip over the envelope and seal it shut by licking the gummed edges, much like a joint.  Then you drop it in a mailbox where a mailman, or woman, will pick it up and deliver it to the proper address written on the envelope.


----------



## Xyzpdq0121

^^^^ Funny...


But on a serious note, there is no SAFE way to do it but if you are sending in A pill to A KNOWN testing lab, WITHOUT a return address you are in the clear unless you get stopped by a cop on your way to the mailbox. With no return address if they were to find drugs in it then they have no idea who sent it and the lab has a liscense to test the drugs so they can not get introuble.

No I would not suggest sending 10,000 pills to you "LAB" in Chicago and expect to keep your freedom too long. But hey, people do it from what I understand.


----------



## *Xplicit*

I have a mystery pill that I would like to nominate to be tested.  It is a imported, white smiley.  However, the face looks different than any other smiley I've had.  It came from Portugal (I'm in the US).  I didn't take it but it was said to have a speedy but also a weird kind of feeling, possible 2c-B.  Let me know if you guys are interested.


----------



## johnboy

Not really. We would probably prefer a pill which people in the US would be likely to come across.


----------



## shroomy-X

*Xplicit*: I also got a pill from Portugal...that I've never consumed...did u got it via us mail???cuz these could be from the same person...


----------



## RavenousBlonde

shroomy-X said:
			
		

> *Xplicit*: I also got a pill from Portugal...that I've never consumed...did u got it via us mail???cuz these could be from the same person...



Please do not discuss these types of things on this board.  Just a friendly reminder that doing so is against the BLUA, and I'll have to give a warning if you do.

Thank you!


----------



## shroomy-X

sorry....my bad


----------



## nightfun

so are the BLUE DIAMONDS that are in New England (PROVIDENCE) bad or good?  I have not tested but just wondering?  these are the shape of a diamond, not a diamond press


----------



## ecstasteve

nightfun said:
			
		

> so are the BLUE DIAMONDS that are in New England (PROVIDENCE) bad or good?  I have not tested but just wondering?  these are the shape of a diamond, not a diamond press



Common sense says to stay away.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

nightfun said:
			
		

> so are the BLUE DIAMONDS that are in New England (PROVIDENCE) bad or good?  I have not tested but just wondering?  these are the shape of a diamond, not a diamond press



Hello my friend  

STAY AWAY FROM THE DIAMOND SHAPED PILLS!

Go to www.ecstasydata.org for a pic.

BE SAFE!


----------



## Brownz

apologize for the above thread its way off topic


----------



## nightfun

RavenousBlonde said:
			
		

> Hello my friend
> 
> STAY AWAY FROM THE DIAMOND SHAPED PILLS!
> 
> Go to www.ecstasydata.org for a pic.
> 
> BE SAFE!




Hi wanted to report back on the BLUE DIAMONDS.  Last Thurs. I dropped 1/2 to see the effects be it mild or not.    I had a low roll with them, not speedy at all.  The next day all was ok, but it was only a 1/2.

Saturday at a party, I took 1 at 10p.  Got to the party at 11, was rolling pretty hard.  Dropped another one at 1a, continuted to roll until 6am.  Had normal grinding and eye wiggles that I usually get.  The comedown was like it's been in the past.  No bad come down at all, I was tired, but more from dancing for 5 hours.  No headaces, twitching etc from a methbomb/speed pill.  All was good on these. 

so maybe it's possible, what I have was not from the same batch as the ones listed on pillreports???  But wanted to write back my experience


----------



## smoale

Hi, i'm from montreal and just wanted to had a little to that topic, I took that blue diamond 3 days ago, and my reaction to it was the same then nightfun's reaction, preaty nice high and no hard comedown, so i guest that those where from a good batch

just wanted to tell you my experience, c ya


----------



## _high_life_

I'v taken the blue diamonds in MTL a few times and i have to say they were the best pills Iv seen around.A friend of mine had taken two at once and she was tripping hard.Like too much diphenhydramine kind of tripping.She was delerious and experienced full blown hallucinations.She said that she thought she was at work and she was doing her routine and she also saw one of her friends heads turn into a parrot.

I dont know if I'l be playing with these anymore thanks to this thread


----------



## ecolli93

nightfun said:
			
		

> so are the BLUE DIAMONDS that are in New England (PROVIDENCE) bad or good?  I have not tested but just wondering?  these are the shape of a diamond, not a diamond press




I believe the report saying they're 3 parts diphenhydramine to 1 part mdma. It was very trippy and sot of dissociative, and we fell sound asleep within hours!

Definitely not very mdma-like, but fun just the same. I DO NOT recommend taking more than two though.


----------



## Gum Base

What is edata's URL? www.edata.com? that don't work 
thanks


----------



## Garbage

www.ecstasydata.org


----------



## FrostyMcFailure

hmmm, is this process still happening or did you guys fall 10$ short??


----------



## RavenousBlonde

^^^ We did get the pill tested, you can look back in the thread for the results from e-Data.


----------

